# My late uncle's collection



## Robert_Lee (Nov 22, 2017)

I wanted to share my late uncle's collection, all comments are welcome.  Growing up I was always blown away by this collection.  Now my cousin proudly displays them on her sons bedroom wall.  I don't know anything about them other than they were all found by him in Carroll, Haralson counties and around Centre, AL.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, thanks for sharing. Nice finds.


----------



## Tentwing (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow !


----------



## rydert (Nov 22, 2017)

nice....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2017)

That is a very diverse collection for such a small geographic area. Just goes to show how much trading went on back in the day. 

Very nice.


----------



## Duff (Nov 22, 2017)

That is a heck of a display!! Very nice!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2017)

Thats about as good as it gets


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 22, 2017)

Awesome collection.  I see a few beauties in there!!!  Thanks for the look.


----------



## Katalee (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice collection,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice! The point in the center made from the Horse Creek chert is awesome. That stone is only found in one tiny area, and it is very rare to see artifacts made from it.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 23, 2017)

Great collection!


----------



## pine floor (Nov 24, 2017)

Beauty would be an exception.

Nice.

PF


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Nov 25, 2017)

This is amazing!


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 1, 2017)

Absolutely incredible display!


----------



## antharper (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice collection and beautiful way to display them !


----------



## HossBog (Jan 17, 2018)

I wish I had a nephew like you. I'm uncle to 18 nieces and nephews. Gave my collection to one nephew, never saw it again. Some knuckleheads in my family.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like a lot of little bolens in there. I just wish I could look around where he found them. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

